# IM surpreendido na Madeira com mar alteroso



## Rog (31 Jan 2007 às 15:32)

> Ondas gigantes atingem marina do Lugar de Baixo e Ribeira Brava
> No cais, a ondulação provocou estragos em duas viaturas ligeiras. Uma delas por pouco não foi arrastada para o mar.
> 
> 
> ...



Um video do DN (embora metade seja publicidade): [MEDIA]http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/300107/dn0301010101.asx[/MEDIA]

Fonte: Diário de notícias da Madeira


----------



## jPdF (31 Jan 2007 às 15:51)

Rogpacheco disse:
			
		

> Um video do DN (embora metade seja publicidade): http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/300107/dn0301010101.asx
> 
> Fonte: Diário de notícias da Madeira



Gostei da Publicidade  LOL
Bom Registo, também gostei do facto do IM não alertar e definir como situação local!!!LOL


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 15:59)

Nao ha hipoteses de ter sido um tsunami???
É estranho...o IM pode ser um pouco falso digamos...mas ao ponto de nao prever um Swell desse tamanho?? Axo Estranho... A violencia das ondas nao previstas so podem apontar para um tsunami!!


----------



## dj_alex (31 Jan 2007 às 17:58)

]ToRnAdO[;27936 disse:
			
		

> Nao ha hipoteses de ter sido um tsunami???
> É estranho...o IM pode ser um pouco falso digamos...mas ao ponto de nao prever um Swell desse tamanho?? Axo Estranho... A violencia das ondas nao previstas so podem apontar para um tsunami!!



Realmente é estranho...


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2007 às 18:04)

Boas não será por causa de entrarmos na influência da Lua cheia 
http://www.windguru.com/int/index.php?sc=54
e se calhar os restos do fluxo de ar vindos da Ibéria e Canárias 
Se foi do oriente a marina do funchal está desprotegida


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2007 às 18:15)

Seringador disse:


> Boas não será por causa de entrarmos na influência da Lua cheia
> http://www.windguru.com/int/index.php?sc=54
> e se calhar os restos do fluxo de ar vindos da Ibéria e Canárias
> Se foi do oriente a marina do funchal está desprotegida



Mas continua estranha a entrada de um SWELL dessa categoria e repentina...

Ja verifiquei...e nada de tremores nessa regiao...E demais os modelos previam esses restos, o que nao aconteceu...


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2007 às 21:08)

]ToRnAdO[;27936 disse:
			
		

> Nao ha hipoteses de ter sido um tsunami???
> É estranho...o IM pode ser um pouco falso digamos...mas ao ponto de nao prever um Swell desse tamanho?? Axo Estranho... A violencia das ondas nao previstas so podem apontar para um tsunami!!



É uma possibilidade, e não tem necessariamente de ter relação com sismo, basta que ocorrece uma grande derrocada, por exemplo nas ilhas Selvagens ou mesmo nas Canárias e que cria-se ondas desta magnitude. 
Mas certezas são poucas...


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2007 às 22:36)

Nas Canárias esteve mau tempo durante o fim de semana, e com bastante ondulação, no forum espanhol Meteored num tópico das Canárias até havia fotografias no sábado ou domingo sobre a rebentação do Mar.

Provavelmente teve a ver com a mesma intempérie. Se calhar no IM distrairam-se um pouco com isso, ou então não era mesmo previsível de todo, pois isto da meteorologia está longe de ser uma ciência exacta.  Um carro foi danificado ? Epa, pra próxima não estacione tão próximo da água, estamos no Inverno, e como tal, nunca se sabe ....


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2007 às 23:16)

Rogpacheco disse:


> É uma possibilidade, e não tem necessariamente de ter relação com sismo, basta que ocorrece uma grande derrocada, por exemplo nas ilhas Selvagens ou mesmo nas Canárias e que cria-se ondas desta magnitude.



Seria de facto uma possibilidade, acontece de vez em quando, a maior onda de sempre e oficialmente confirmada (520m) foi gerada por uma derrocada no Alasca em 1958. Mas uma derrocada de grandes dimensões também ficaria registada em sismógrafos acho eu, ou acontece mesmo na sequência doutro fenónomo qualquer, terramoto ou errupção dum vulcão.

Mas nem é bom falar de tal coisa nessa região, pois lembro-me logo daquela teoria de há uns anos atrás em que uns cientistas ingleses afirmavam que estava iminente uma derrocada submarina da montanha do vulcão Vieja na ilha de La Palma nas Canárias e que geraria um gigantesco tsunami contra a Europa e os Estados Unidos ...


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2007 às 00:16)

Vince disse:


> Nas Canárias esteve mau tempo durante o fim de semana, e com bastante ondulação, no forum espanhol Meteored num tópico das Canárias até havia fotografias no sábado ou domingo sobre a rebentação do Mar.
> 
> Provavelmente teve a ver com a mesma intempérie. Se calhar no IM distrairam-se um pouco com isso, ou então não era mesmo previsível de todo, pois isto da meteorologia está longe de ser uma ciência exacta.  Um carro foi danificado ? Epa, pra próxima não estacione tão próximo da água, estamos no Inverno, e como tal, nunca se sabe ....



É improvável, apenas uma parte da costa sul foi afectada, a ter ondulação devido a uma depressão, teria afectado toda a costa sul. 




Uma derrocada, nem que seja submarina encaixava aqui razoavelmente bem... mas isto é apenas uma hipótese.


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2007 às 00:40)

Rogpacheco disse:


> É improvável, apenas uma parte da costa sul foi afectada, a ter ondulação devido a uma depressão, teria afectado toda a costa sul.
> Uma derrocada, nem que seja submarina encaixava aqui razoavelmente bem... mas isto é apenas uma hipótese.



É uma possibilidade como disse, mas estou mais inclinado para a instabilidade em redor das Canárias.
Em 2005, recordo-me de ler que alguns dos muitos furacões dessa época no Atlântico geraram ondas que viajaram centenas ou mesmo milhares de quilometros de distância, quase de forma impercéptivel, mesmo pelas boias. A mim não me surpreende que uma depressão faça destas coisas em menor ou maior escala, sobre determinadas condições. Acho que é uma área onde ainda se sabe muito pouco.

De qualquer forma, se calhar deveriam tentar perceber o que de facto aconteceu nesse caso concreto, afinal é assim que se aprende e evolui.


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2007 às 00:43)

Vince disse:


> É uma possibilidade como disse, mas estou mais inclinado para a instabilidade em redor das Canárias.
> Em 2005, recordo-me de ler que alguns dos muitos furacões dessa época no Atlântico geraram ondas que viajaram centenas ou mesmo milhares de quilometros de distância, quase de forma impercéptivel, mesmo pelas boias. A mim não me surpreende que uma depressão faça destas coisas em menor ou maior escala, sobre determinadas condições. Acho que é uma área onde ainda se sabe muito pouco.
> 
> De qualquer forma, se calhar deveriam tentar perceber o que de facto aconteceu nesse caso concreto, afinal é assim que se aprende e evolui.



É uma possibilidade em aberto, mas como disse, caso fosse ondas devido a essa instabilidade nas Canárias, a principal zona afectada seria sem sombra de dúvidas o Funchal (ou de uma manweiro gerala costa toda sul), mas tal não ocorreu, no Funchal nem se registou ondas fora do normal.


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2007 às 02:36)

Segundo todo o conhecimento k o homem adquiriu até hoje este acontecimento não encaixa a 100% em nenhuma das teorias isto dito por mim k sou um leigo nestas matérias, mas é mesmo k me parece. Será k o IM vai emitir algum comunicado no site durante o dia de amanhã tentado explicar de alguma forma o k poderá ter originado esta situação muito localizada?
As ondas pareceram-me mesmo muito fortes e de grande porte...


----------



## Luis França (1 Fev 2007 às 11:28)

Algumas hipoteses a colocar...

- movimentos tectonicos submarinos localizados (e não registados)
- uma _rogue wave_ comum nesta parte do Atlântico
- "algum barco maior" que tivesse passado (como no Porto Santo acontece com o Lobo do Mar)
- algum "tornado" instantaneo que se tivesse formado...

São só hipóteses...


----------

